# Northamptonshire fuel storage depot



## reddwarf9 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok this is my first proper URBEX the first of many I hope.

A colleague told me of this place, happened upon it during his travels but had no idea what it was.

I dont know how long its been here but it appears to be an ex military fuel depot link to a series around the country known as Government Pipeline and Storage System (GPSS) see page 12 of this pdf - 

http://www.linewatch.co.uk/pdf/Safe_Working.pdf

It may be connected with a now derelict site of a former WW2 airfield and former nuclear missile launch site from the late 50's at Harrington, only 2.5km away.

Anyway it now seems to be a place for sheep and rabbits. A lot of the buildings have had their doors welded up and plenty of "Warning Asbestos" labels could be found.

There were still a few accessible places though and if ive got this right here are a few sample pics.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247ab7963be4e8.jpg]




[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247ab796516946.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247ab7a0fc811c.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247ab7a0d9a2d7.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247ab7b7de5076.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247ab7b8024e19.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247ab7c472938a.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247ab7c4887753.jpg]



[/lb] 

The full set are viewable at this location - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603866539408/

Please let me know what you think of my first outing, and i'd luv to join up with some others sometime as I think ive now got the bug


----------



## sheep2405 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice, I really like the location.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 8, 2008)

Ooh, that's a really nice find. Not seen anything like that before. Enjoyed seeing the rest of your pics...lots of interesting bits to this one. Good stuff, redd.

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Feb 8, 2008)

Very nice, Don't see many of those on hear, I like the fact that they left that smoking sign down the side of the building out of the way


----------



## reddwarf9 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for your comments. I'm not really a photographer just point n shoot lol, take plenty and junk the worst.

Interesting that these are all over the country, does anyone know if any are still active?


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 3, 2008)

Ive managed to locate a few more of these places round the country, dont know if all or any are deserted like the one i found here - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.419199&lon=-0.905633&z=18.2&r=0&src=msl

This is Sandy in Beds - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.121601&lon=-0.247748&z=17&r=0&src=msl

This is Islip near Oxford - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.828114&lon=-1.239119&z=17&r=0&src=msl

This is Purton near Swindon - http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.587009&lon=-1.839909&z=17.6&r=0&src=msl

Anyone ever visited these?


----------



## Bishop (May 4, 2008)

Reddwarf9 wrote



> does anyone know if any are still active?



In my neck of the woods, the Hallen and Portishead depots are still in use and the Tyntesfield depot (guarded by attack geese) is mothballed.


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 4, 2008)

Bishop said:


> and the Tyntesfield depot (guarded by attack geese) is mothballed.



Haha I had to endure the killer sheep!! Are they used for military or civilian use do you know?


----------

